# Logan 2900



## chips forever (Apr 29, 2015)

I recently purchased a Logan 2557v.  The factory installed a 2900 variable speed drive in it.  This would be fine except the pulley on the variable speed shaft has been broken, welded, broken, welded, sleeved etc.  

There are no replacement parts available nor OEM specs.  Not even sure if this is the right pulley.

If anyone out there has a 2900 series lathe could you let me know?  I would appreciate a couple of pictures and measurements.

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## Wobbles (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a 2555V (12") with the variable speed belt system (circa 1957) slung under the headstock. I don't know that this unit is the same as yours, but I'm willing to help with photos and measurements.

What is it you need exactly?  Photos would help.


----------



## wa5cab (May 2, 2015)

Mike, have you actually called Logan about a replacement pulley?


----------



## chips forever (May 2, 2015)

Wobbles said:


> I have a 2555V (12") with the variable speed belt system (circa 1957) slung under the headstock. I don't know that this unit is the same as yours, but I'm willing to help with photos and measurements.
> 
> What is it you need exactly?  Photos would help.




I have a 2557v that does no have the standard 2500 variable speed drive.  It has the 2900 series drive.  The parts for the two are not interchangeable.  I have both diagrams and parts lists.

Thank you for the offer though.  Really appreciate it.

Mike



wa5cab said:


> Mike, have you actually called Logan about a replacement pulley?



Yes, I have talked with Scott several times.  They have nothing even to modify.  But thanks.  Mike


----------

